# Be friends on facebook?



## lssbt (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi!

I´m trying to overcome my anxiety but I still hate beeing in public, not because I hate people, but because I feel so awkward all the time and as soon as I come home I keep re-enacting all the things I did/said wrong. 

So instead I want to start of by taking baby steps and try to befriend people online.
So if anyone wants to be friends online please add me on facebook: Linnea Lindgren (I have grey/silver hair in my profile picture and I´m from Umeå,Sweden)


----------



## ExoforcedintrovertHomoPhx (Nov 6, 2017)

*Charlie*

Just added you. From Phoenix AZ in the US


----------

